# Home herb spray for mosquito repellant



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Does anyone have a good known working herb or oils that can be mixed to ward off mosquitos instead of store bought pesticides?


----------



## AlotToLearn (Feb 19, 2012)

According to this article, lemon and eucalyptis makes a great natural repellent. Not sure how plentiful those products are in your area. May make sense to stock up.
http://altmedicine.about.com/od/aznatur ... squito.htm


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

In south Louisiana we used to use Avon's Skin So Soft and apply it like the "Off" or other mosquito repellents. They even sold it in the bait stores. I am assuming that Avon still makes it.


----------



## Schutzengel (Apr 23, 2012)

any of the citrus oils will do it, but citronella is the most common... and no citronella is not a citrus plant it is a type of geranium...


----------

